# NGRC_2013_Saturday_Layouts



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Day 3 and final day:

Here are some of the Saturday layouts. All told, I visited about 16 of the 30 layouts available, from 0800 to 1300 Thurs, Fri and Sat., and greatly enjoyed every one. Learned a lot, and came away with lots of ideas for my own pike.

Please paste into browser address window, and slide show button is upper left.

picasaweb.google.com/112292...72XiuSw4AE

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice! The club should be commended on the efforts of its membership. Some of the gardens are among the nicest I've seen. The trolly on the cogged funicular is cool, and certainly different.


----------

